# hand wrapper



## bottomfisher82 (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone know where i could purchase a hand wrapper for rod building?
Id like to get one locally.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

This is not mine but I hope to build like this soon. Looks pretty simple.


----------



## bottomfisher82 (Oct 1, 2013)

Does look simple.
might just build me one.


----------

